# Beach cart add ons.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

After dropping my beer in the sand several times last week while running for my rod I decided to try and make a cup holder.

I also mad a sand spike holder. Its a little big but it keeps me from having to bungy the spikes and dropping them.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work. I might have to do something like that for the sand spikes since I wherever I put them they always fall off.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That is to funny!!! I have been trying to think of away to mount those darn rod holders!!! Thanks for solving that one for me!!! Very creative work!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

finally now my beer wont be shook up and sandy glad you made it big enough for a koozie and or a dixie cup


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

thats clever!! You should call billy mays and anthony sullivan


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok steve well i just put a patent on these they will now be manufactured in aluminum and sold as all aluminum for light weight please contact me for orders Im kidding but not a half bad idea steve. we need to get an aluminum welder and start doing this


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a good idea, I lost my two favorite sand spikes the other day. They slipped from under the bungy and I didn't notice until the next day when I was loading up again. :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Imade a plywood bottom and ziptideheavy wire screen around the inside and nothing falls out. Makes a big basket you can just throw everything in and lose nothing. Nice when its late and you don't want to repack all your sandy stuff. Makes washdown easy. SHB


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job..But you have to get some better beer..oke


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Both work realy well, but they do add some weight. I got a friend Im trying to get a hold of that is a welder, see if i can work something out with him.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Dylan (4/23/2009)*Nice job..But you have to get some better beer..oke


Hush your face. That's the Champaign of Beers right there, good stuff.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

champagne get it right (moose piss)


----------

